# USB over charge error!



## 10FootPianist (Dec 2, 2007)

I don't know if this is the right place to post this, so sorry in advance.
Recently I had to replace a computer's (Dell Inspiron 530) case and ram, so I got an Apex SK-378 and Corsair TWIN2X4096-6400C5C RAM (4GB). Now, whenever the computer is turned on, after the Dell screen where you can enter BIOS setup or Boot Order, a screen comes up that says "*USB over charge error!*" and under that it says "press F1 to continue or F2 to enter setup". Now I've just been pressing F1 and continuing on to Windows XP, but I wanna fix this problem. Based off what I read online, I've tried loosening the motherboard from the case but that didn't help.

Now I don't know if this makes a difference, but the motherboard in the Inspiron 530 (Foxconn G33M02) doesn't line up with the IO panel of the Apex case and the Inspiron case didn't have a removable IO panel. My brother doesn't want to spend money on a new motherboard, so instead we put the motherboard in there without an IO panel, and he says he'll just cover the area with saran wrap and punch holes where they need to be punched (Don't ask me), and that he doesn't care about the extra noise.

So can anyone help me out?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you have the front USB ports hooked up or a card reader? If so disconnect both and boot to see if the error is still present.


----------



## 10FootPianist (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: USB over CURRENT error!*

The keyboard and mouse are the only things I have connected via USB and they are connected to the rear ports. I tried disconnecting the wire that goes from the USB ports in the front of the case to the 9-pin USB connector on the motherboard, didn't work. Neither did booting up without connecting the keyboard and mouse.
Also:

1) It doesn't say "*USB over charge error!*" but rather, "*USB over current error!*". My mistake.

2) The USB ports, both rear and front, do work.

3) I forgot to mention this in the original post but I also don't get any sound (Though I do get the beep from the motherboard during POST). Not from the rear or front 3.5mm jack, and I don't have any other audio device connected. The case has two audio connectors, HD Audio and AC'97, I've tried connecting both to the 9-pin Audio connector on the motherboard (I only have one Audio connector). The speakers and headphones that I've tried work, the drivers are installed, the device is enabled in Device Manager, I do have the volume icon in the system tray, but I don't get any sound.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Pull the board out and set it up on the bench see if the audio works, Dell uses proprietary boards it's most likely there is a grounding/short to the case from the bottom of the board. http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/how-to-bench-test-your-system-262998.html


----------



## 10FootPianist (Dec 2, 2007)

You were right, there was a shorting to the case from the bottom of the motherboard. During bench testing, and testing the motherboard in the case without screwing it in, I didn't get the "USB over current error!", and I also got sound. For right now I just have two screws in the bottom left corner holding the motherboard in place, which isn't giving me the the USB error, but I'm not getting sound from the rear port, I am getting sound from the front port though.

So should I buy brass standoffs to screw on the motherboard?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did the case come with stand offs or does it have those raised humps the board screws to?
Stop using it if the rear sound is not working you know it's shorted and using it will eventually damage it.


----------



## 10FootPianist (Dec 2, 2007)

No it didn't come with any standoffs, nor does it have those raised bumps. And ya, I'm not using the computer for now.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Stand off's are different lengths you'll have to find out from the case manufacturer which ones that case needs.


----------

